# The Asturian Pole.



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

here we go with some pics from these days of snowy trails in Asturias.






























Vermú time at the Old Oak Bar: 
-Martini? No thanks, Izaguirre!


----------

